# kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board



## sobo85 (13. September 2013)

*kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche  nach einem wirklich sehr kleinen Gehäuse.
Meine Vorstellungen:

- kein optisches Laufwer
- min 2 Gehäuselüfter (übertakteter Q9550 E0)
- Platz für 1x2,5 SDD und 1x3,5 HDD
- Platz für IFX14
- Platz für HD7870

aktuell habe ich ein Antec Three Hundred. Das ist mir einfach viel zu groß!


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Definiere klein.

Bei mir wäre das bei ATX ein flaches Desktopgehäuse.
SilverStone Grandia GD01B USB 3.0 schwarz (SST-GD01B-R-USB3.0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche HD7870 ist das genau? (Länge?)

Alternativ:
http://geizhals.at/de/lian-li-pc-a05fnb-schwarz-a649281.html


----------



## bludi007 (14. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Kannst dich ja mal umschauen.
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Cube/Desktop/Midi-Tower, Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Höhe: bis 40cm, Intern 3.5": ab 2x, mögliche Lüfter gesamt: ab 2x, Grafikkartenlänge: ab 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## crys_ (14. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Wie wär's mit dem Bitfenix Prodigy M?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Prodigy » BitFenix Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz


----------



## sobo85 (17. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Definiere klein.
> 
> Bei mir wäre das bei ATX ein flaches Desktopgehäuse.
> SilverStone Grandia GD01B USB 3.0 schwarz (SST-GD01B-R-USB3.0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Hd7870 von gainward


----------



## okeanos7 (17. September 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit dem Bitfenix Prodigy M?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Prodigy » BitFenix Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz



Er wollte ein atx board verbauen...
Wilkst du nen tower oder nen desktop oder cube oder...


----------



## sobo85 (18. September 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit dem Bitfenix Prodigy M?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Prodigy » BitFenix Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz



Das war mein favorite (da auch günstig) aaaaber y-ATX


----------



## Westcoast (18. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

ein hammer gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 Wuerfel ohne Netzteil schwarz

wenn ich wieder mal einen pc zusammenbaue, steht dieser an erster stelle. wahnsinn wie geil der aufbau ist.


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Und wie optisch hässlich die Laufwerskblenden sind.

Ein Würfel (wie auch das Prodigy) ist ein Platzverschwender.
Für unter den Tisch ist er zu niedrig, für auf dem Schreibtisch ist es zu breit.
Das platzeffizienteste ist meiner Meinung nach ein niedriges Desktopgehäuse.


----------



## sobo85 (18. September 2013)

Bauform ist mir eigentlich soweit egal! 

Es sollte halt klein sein. Da auch nicht soviel rein soll. Da ich meinen Q9550 übertaktet habe, sollte er eine gute belüftung bieten. Aktuell schaffe ich es mit dem 140er  (oben) aus dem antec three hundred die temperatur der CPU (aktueller takt 3,4ghz) von 60 auf 50 grad zu drücken. 

Das sollte im neuen gehäuse nicht anders sein. Also die temps sollen nicht viel höher sein, da ich bei bedarf noch höher takten will!


Das corsair wäre aus optischer sicht nicht meine erste wahl. Aber die größe und der preis sind verdammt verlockend.


Wenn kein externes 5,25 zoll laufwerk vorhanden wäre, dann würde ich soein gehäuse bevorzugen. Es unterbricht die optik der front nicht.

Das Lian Li PC-A05FNB sagt mir auch zu. Da kann man sicher den 3,5 zoll käfig ausbauen und die festplatten per adapter in die 5,25 schächte packen. Die lüfter könnte man durch be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062) ersetzen. Dann sollte er leider werden und genug luft sollte er dennoch schaufeln. 

Bei desktopgehäusen sehe ich das problem, dass es vll zu kleine lüfter sind. 120er oder 140er sollte schon sein. Gerade wenn ich den effekt meines aktuellen 140er sehe...


----------



## Shaav (18. September 2013)

*AW: kleines Gehäuse für ATX Board*

Kleiner geht es dank ATX, denke ich nicht: Lian Li PC-A55B schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sobo85 (19. September 2013)

18,8cm breite. Da muss ich meine IFX 14 (montiert) aber nochmal vermessen 


EDIT:

Wenn ich mir dieses Bild anschaue (http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Lian17/lian.24.jpg) kann es knapp mit der Breite des Lüfters geben?
Maximale Höhe ist 150cm. Der IFX14 ist 146cm.

Meint ihr das passt? Platz für den 140er oben muss ja auch sein


----------

